# LBS vs rabbits



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey all ! I was able to harvest 4 cotton tail last night .. I believe that is a personal best for 1 night with a slingshot for me .. a few were able to get away .. but shot well .. all 4 were head shots .. with 8mm steel .. gzk black .72 .. 18 to 13 mm taper thanks for looking guys ! 






























Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shooting !


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Great shot placement, and that is a really good looking lbs. I shot mine quite a bit in the last week, and blooded it with a long shot on a snowbird for my dog. Good take jfive, rabbit in the oven is deeelicious :thumbsup:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man you really cashed in. That’s a family get together right there! Nice job hunting buddy.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

J5 awesome hunting bro!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Great shooting now your ready for some great eating!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Awesome shooting bro! 4 in one night with a sling is amazing!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

treefork said:


> Good shooting !


Thank you treefork!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nicholson said:


> Great shot placement, and that is a really good looking lbs. I shot mine quite a bit in the last week, and blooded it with a long shot on a snowbird for my dog. Good take jfive, rabbit in the oven is deeelicious


Hey Nicholson! ! .. thanks buddy ! Fits the hand pretty good .. very nice! ... first blood on the LBS ! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Man you really cashed in. That's a family get together right there! Nice job hunting buddy.


Thanks my friend!!  .. yes family get together for sure bud 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Covert5 said:


> J5 awesome hunting bro!


Thanks buddy!!! . Much appreciated C5!!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Royleonard said:


> Great shooting now your ready for some great eating!


Ohhh ya!! Love rabbit! Thanks buddy!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Awesome shooting bro! 4 in one night with a sling is amazing!!


Hey!! Thanks dude !! .. I appreciate it .. pretty good night out 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Fantastic shooting Joey!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome shooting,and eating!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

treeman said:


> Fantastic shooting Joey!


Thank you tree man !! Means alot buddy !

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

skarrd said:


> Awesome shooting,and eating!


Thank you my friend 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your post always make my day Give my best to your family


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Your post always make my day Give my best to your family


I'm glad buddy !!  .. and I sure will .. thank you my friend

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridge Runner (Dec 24, 2018)

When you run out of rabbits. Then what? You will need bigger ammo and bigger balls if you decide to hunt feral hogs.

Nice work.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ridge Runner said:


> When you run out of rabbits. Then what? You will need bigger ammo and bigger balls if you decide to hunt feral hogs.
> 
> Nice work.


Haha .. yes I need to slow down .. but I still have a little room in my freezer !  .. we have a decent population of cottontails here .. I have a few different honey holes for them lol .. I try not to take too many out .. gotta save some for next winter haha ..  I do want to hunt hogs .. with my dart slingshot ! Maybe someday  thanks buddy !

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridge Runner (Dec 24, 2018)

I agree a sling-bow sporting broadheads or even field points would be better for hogs than steel or lead balls. I vote broadheads.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ridge Runner said:


> I agree a sling-bow sporting broadheads or even field points would be better for hogs than steel or lead balls. I vote broadheads.


Yes I agree .. I would use these .. I have been shooting them for a long time .. and I know these would easily kill a pig! 




Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Ridge Runner said:
> 
> 
> > When you run out of rabbits. Then what? You will need bigger ammo and bigger balls if you decide to hunt feral hogs.
> ...


You are a hunter. Population control is a very important job to insure healthy populations :headbang: still a nice lbs, is that the skateboard one?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nicholson said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Ridge Runner said:
> ...


Hey buddy.! Yes it is very important luckily we have plenty of rabbits around here... My dad and Grandpa have hunted them for many years here on this land... So I know they will be here for my son also  ..This little big shot is constructed from a black 3 mm G10 core and red cedar scales... It has a super glue finish on it sanded to 4000 Grit...  thanks bud!























Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey bro not sure how I missed this thread but ace shooting, what's the second picture a placement pic of? I can't make it out.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Hey bro not sure how I missed this thread but ace shooting, what's the second picture a placement pic of? I can't make it out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


Hey man !... thank you very much... the pic shows 1 of the head shots .. the skin is pulled back over the head.. 8mm steel

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Porphyrios (Oct 19, 2018)

Nice shooting mate. Been meaning to get hold of the GZK black to compare to the Precise red I'm currently using.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am with BushpotChef... how did I miss this one.

That is some good eating. Cotton tails are in no danger of running low in populations. Amd those looked nice and fat.

I am more and more in love with my LBS. And that .72mm band set is strong! I am keeping it on even though I cannot shoot as long with it. It flattens my arch quite a bit and that makes instintive a bit easier.

And GZK is a pretty good guy and promotes our sport well


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Porphyrios said:


> Nice shooting mate. Been meaning to get hold of the GZK black to compare to the Precise red I'm currently using.


Cheers pal! ... the gzk black is the best stuff I have ever used ... very fast and true shooting stuff ! .. I have tried the .72 .. and the 1mm ... talk about power !! .. I do like red precise .. but a whole different type of band .. black is snappy and dont stretch as much .. while the precise bands stretch for miles and are very smooth!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

MakoPat said:


> I am with BushpotChef... how did I miss this one.
> 
> That is some good eating. Cotton tails are in no danger of running low in populations. Amd those looked nice and fat.
> 
> ...


Hey buddy!! Thank you! .. I sure love me some cottontail stew ! ... yes that gzk black is no joke lol ... shoots flatter than any other rubber I have shot ! Cant beat it for sure ! ... but yep .. the draw is quite heavy! ... cottontail is great table fair I agree! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

